# Aqua One heaters and their tendency to not enjoy working...



## jono088 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey there!

I have 1x25W Aqua One Heater and 1x55W Aqua One Heater.

The 25W is in a 25L tank, and is set on 34degrees C.
I know you're thinking, that's crazy! 34C is ridiculously warm! But the heater won't allow the temperature to top 22. This sucks as my fish needs to be in 26C.

My 55W heater is also set to 34. This one is slightly better as it reaches 25C. Which is good enough, but frustrating as it's set to 34. I know that the tank is 63L and the heaters only 55W, but still this isn't very good....


I was wondering if anyone else had problems with Aqua One? When I questioned them they refused to do anything about it...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi jono - welcome to the forum :wave:

I don't recall ever owning that brand name heater so can't give you any personal experience with them. 

Do you have Marineland heaters available in your area? I've got at least five of those in my tanks that have been working perfectly for years. They're a bit more expensive than others but great quality.


----------



## jono088 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 

Well perhaps I'll have to upgrade! I think that Aqua One is an Australian only brand.
It's pretty much like the majority stockholder here, sells everything, but sells everything cheap.

I'll look into Marineland! Any other middle range heaters I could try? I'd love to get best of the best, but I am on a Uni Student budget! Hahaha.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I can only share that Aqueon have always seemed to overheat my tanks. I can set it to 70F and the water temp. will be at 80F. I've only used this brand in 10 gallons or less.

If you're shopping online, you should be able to get good deals on heaters. I'll let the other good folks here chime in with brands that they can recommend for you. We have members in your part of the world that will probably be able to help with availability. 

Good luck


----------



## jono088 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Romad, have a great day!


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

+1 on the Marineland heaters. I have one in my betta tank. Very affordable, durable construction.

If you're willing to spend a few more $ above that, buy an Eheim. Beautifully constructed and guaranteed. I have one in my Tetra tank. I find the temp setting on the Eheim is great, while the small Marineland one I have is a pre-set and tends to be a few degrees off on the + side.


----------



## kathymalaspina (Jun 20, 2012)

*New Heater*

what brand does everyone recommend?


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have recently taken a liking to aqueon heaters. I have one on my 55 that keeps it 78F and one on a 20 that keeps it 82F. They are only about a year old but I have had no fall off in heating power in that time. I should say that I tend to go about 50W over the recommendation for the tank size.


----------



## kathymalaspina (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I am reading it seems like Marineland has pretty good products.


----------

